# My New LPGA Website.



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Many of you have been reading my LPGA blogs over at Mostly Harmless for quite sometime.
I would like to inform everyone that I have started my own LPGA Website. 
It is called Tony's LPGA Report. It has a very new look.
It also has a link where you can follow all the LPGA scores live.

This is the new link to the site:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT

If you follow the LPGA, (or KLPGA, JLPGA) it would be appreciated if you would visit my site.
If you have any suggestions let me know.
If you like it, remember to bookmark it for future use.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tony I like it. little jealous of the scores and money these young ladies make, but I'll just keep dreaming, of the scores and money of course, My suggestion is promote this forum on your site. Great job :thumbsup:

Tony: I reread the stats on your blog. if I remember a previous post you mentioned that Paula Cramer was not out of the running before the season started. Didn't you predict that?


----------

